#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  ABES College of Engineering 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements Discussion

## Ajay_singh

*About* : Academy of Business and Engineering Sciences (ABES), with captivating state of art campus having aesthetically lush green, serene and capitulating landscape of eco-friendly environment and situated on Delhi Hapur by-pass road, NH-24, 11 Kms from Delhi border with proximity to hub of industries, MNCs and business houses was started in 2000 with B.Tech.  ( CS, IT,EC) and MCA, with the approval from AICTE, New Delhi and affiliated to UP Technical University, Lucknow having UPTU code 032. In the following years ME (2003), MBA (2006), EEE (2008), MCA (2008) and M.Tech. were also approved.

In 2009, Academy of Business and Engineering Sciences (ABES) was renamed as ABES Engineering College with UPTU Code 032 after due approval, having B.Tech., MBA and MCA programs. Along with this another Institution, Academy of Business & Engineering Sciences with UPTU Code 459 with MCA program was approved. Both the institutions are NBA (AICTE) accredited and ISO 9001- 2000 certified are providers of high quality training in Technical & management education leading to B.Tech. , MCA, MBA and M.Tech. degrees under the able guidance of highly qualified and motivated faculty, which includes highly experienced professors of repute from IITs and other  similar organizations.

A composite training program in academics, personality development and entrepreneurship programs- encouragement in R&D amongst students and the faculty, industry-institution interface, value-added programs initiated by industry, high campus placements by top-notch companies supported by meticulously planned infrastructure has made ABES one of the preferred and highly sought after Institution under UPTU.

Branches & Intake:


*Course Name*

 *Intake*
*Course Duration*

B.Tech - Computer Science & Engineering
120
4 Years

B.Tech - Computer Science & Engineering (IInd Shift)
60
4 Years

B.Tech - Electronics & Communication Engineering
180
4 Years


B.Tech - Electronics & Communication Engineering (IInd Shift)
60
4 Years

B.Tech - Electrical & Electronics Engineering
120
4 Years

B.Tech - Information Technology
60
4 Years

B.Tech - Mechanical Engineering
90
4 Years

B.Tech - Civil Engineering
60
4 Years



*Fee Structure* :

INR 75,300 /- P A

*Placements*

*Campus Recruiters*


1.
ACCENTURE INDIA PVT. LTD., BANGALORE
35.
WIPRO BPO, NEW DELHI

2.
AIRCEL CELLULAR SERVICES (P) LTD.
36.
OPEN TECHNOLOGIES LTD., NOIDA

3.
ASHCROFT INDIA PVT. LTD.
37.
ORBIT RESEARCH ASSOCIATES PVT. LTD.

4.
BHARAT INFOTECH LTD.
38.
ORIGEN TEST RESEARCH & IMPLEMENTATION PVT. LTD.

5.
BLUE STAR TECHNOLOGIES
39.
PEROT SYSTEMS LTD., NOIDA

6.
BOSCH LTD.
40.
PYRAMID IT CONSULTING PVT. LTD., NOIDA

7.
CADENCE DESIGN SYSTEMS INDIA PVT.LTD.
41.
R SYSTEMS LTD., NOIDA

8.
CAPITAL IQ
42.
R. M. INFOTECH PVT. LTD., DELHI

9.
CMC LTD., NEW DELHI
43.
PERSISTENT TECHNOLOGIES LTD., PUNE

10.
CMS COMPUTERS LTD.
44.
RANBAXY LTD.

11.
CUMMINS INDIA LTD.,PUNE
45.
RAVE TECHNOLOGIES LTD., MUMBAI

12.
CYBORG TECHNOLOGIES, NOIDA
46.
RT OUTSOURCING PVT. LTD., NEW DELHI

13.
DAFFODIL SOFTWARE LTD., GURGAON
47.
SAP LABS INDIA PVT. LTD., GURGAON

14.
DBYDX SOFTWARE PVT. LTD.
48.
SAPIENT CORPORATION, GURGAON

15.
EDUVISION INDIA SERVICES, GHAZIABAD
49.
SATYAM COMPUTER SERVICES LTD., HYDERABAD

16.
EPERIUM BUSINESS SOLUTIONS (TRADEMART.IN)
50.
SDG SOFTWARE INDIA PVT. LTD.

17.
FINANCIAL TECHNOLOGIES LTD., MUMBAI
51.
SKAN DBYDX SOFTWARE PVT. LTD.

18.
GULF BULLS SECURITIES PVT. LTD., NEW DELHI
52.
SONALIKA INTERNATIONAL TRACTORS LTD., HOSIARPUR

19.
HCM TECHNOLOGY PVT. LTD.
53.
STELLAR INFORMATICS, NODIA

20.
HYPER SOFTWARE PVT. LTD.
54.
SUNBIOS SOFTWARE PVT. LTD., GHAZIABAD

21.
IDEAS DESIGN SOLUTIONS (P) LTD.
55.
SYNERGY RELATIONSHIP MANAGEMENT SERVICES PVT.LTD.

22.
I-FLEX SOLUTIONS LTD., BANGALORE
56.
SYSCOM SOFTWARE PVT. LTD.

23.
IIHT LTD.
57.
TECH BLUE SOFTWARE PVT. LTD.

24.
INFOSYS TECHNOLOGIES LTD., BANGALORE
58.
TEK TRAVELS PVT. LTD

25.
INTERNATIONAL ELECTRON DEVICES LTD. (SAMTAL GROUP)
59.
THINNK WARE PVT. LTD.

26.
IT BRAIN SHAPERS PVT. LTD.
60.
TREYSTAA

27.
J-ART BROADBAND
61.
ULTRA GLOBAL SOFTWARE TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD., DELHI

28.
L&T LTD., MUMBAI
62.
UNICON INVESTMENT SOLUTIONS

29.
MAGIC SOFTWARE EXPORTS LTD.
63.
US TECH SOLUTIONS LTD.

30.
MACTABILIS ARTS
64.
V-ANGELZ TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

31.
MURUGAPPA GROUP
65.
VEENA INDUSTRIES LTD.

32.
NETWORK PROGRAMMES, NOIDA
66.
VEDANG SOFTWARE PVT. LTD.

33.
NEXGEN CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD.
67.
VIBRANTWORX TECHSERVE PVT. LTD.

34.
NIIT TECHNOLOGIES LTD., NEW DELHI
68.
ZANSYS TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD., NOIDA

35.
OPEN TECHNOLOGIES LTD., NOIDA
69.
WIRKLE, INC., GURGAON




*Campus Facilities*

*Central Library* : The Central Library of ABES has a wide collection of books on Engineering Technology, Humanities and Management.It was established in 2000 and has acquired a large collection of books, Journals and non-book material. It has computerized its major house- keeping activities using a software developed in house. It is being maintained and updated regularly by the library staff. It uses state-of -the art technology in its functioning and services.

The library offers computerized catalogue search services through the OPAC. Sufficient number of PCs are placed in the user area for the students and faculty to access the OPAC. Our Library Catalogue can also be searched through Intranet in ABES Campus.

We would like to introduce our library as a "Bookworm's paradise". The library houses Text books, Reference Books, Print & e-journals and magazines, News papers, CD's, Course Material etc., We take pride in saying that we have very good collection of National and International books. Added to this, we have a wide collection of general books which help to increase the knowledge of our students in different fields.

*Medical Cell* : ABES has a medical cell headed by an experienced physician on roll, with basic facilities for medication. The institution has tie-ups with multispeciality hospitals in NCR to cater to any emergency needs to the ABES citizens. An independent Ambulance round the clock is available for emergency, in the campus.

*Transportation Facilities :* ABES has its own fleet of Buses, Cars, SUVs', Ambulances. ABES caters its bus services in around Ghaziabad to transport Faculty, Staff and Students to the college. The bus routes covers in and around Ghaziabad. Other vehicles are deputed to transport Senior Professors and Deans' and for other neccessary requierements. Our vehicles also ply to transport to our hostelers to the examination centers during the end semester examination of UPTU. A large number of vehicles are also stationed in the college premises for any emergency use round the clock. 


*Cafeteria :*

The favourite food joint of the students of ABES is college cafetaria, which is asthetically designed with a large carpet area. The cafetaria is loaded with mouth-watering delicacies and wide range of eateries and soft drinks. Chinese food, Indian snacks, North and South Indian food, bevereges, desserts and confectionaries are available at reasonable price.

*Other Facility :*

The college has PCO with STD facility in boys' and girls' hostels to enable the students to reach their near and dear ones. There is an extension of PNB-ATM facility, located at main entrance of the college that caters to financial transactions of ABES citizens and the general public. It is proposed to open an extension branch of a Nationalised bank in the near future. A stationery cum utility center is located in the college premises which caters to the needs of the students, faculty and staff. Besides meeting the daily requirements of stationeries and toiletries, the utility center also has facilities for photstat and printing facilities.  

*Queries are Welcome !!!!*





  Similar Threads: BMS College of Engineering, Bangalore 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion Delhi College of Engineering (DCE) 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion Satyabhama Engineering College Chennai 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion Sri Jayachamarajendra College of Engineering Mysore 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion SSN College of Engineering, Chennai 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion

----------

